# nz pigeon



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

some pictures as promised .


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

some more .


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks mate, Are they gaditanos and granadinos?


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Thanks mate, Are they gaditanos and granadinos?


all marchenero`s hens, except the last 3 photos ,is a granadino cock .


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Thought so, They are really nice!!!!! We only have valencian thief pouters here in NZ, I would like to try and create something that looks similar to the breeds above, Gaditano would be a cross between a cropper and a thief and then heaps of selecting to get the blow size up and keep the thief body shape, The granadino a bit harder as I would need to use english carriers or something with cere.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

sure you might aswell give it a bash evan, i would , and you would have a lot of fun along the way with the crosses, as ye know theif pouters of any kind = fun .....

heres a theif pouter cock cross, he`s cross of various theives .

















and heres a indianer aka german barb hen, that i might put to the granadino cock this year as he will be spare,to maye get the rec yellow onto my crosses.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The German Barb hen looks nice, Looks like a good cross for Granadino too.

I have crossed a modena with my thiefs to get spread into them, I also have Brown so am looking forward to some nice Black and Brown selfs in a few years. Will put a photo up of the hen tomorrow. I have 1/4 modena 3/4 thief. She is about to lay so should get some 1/8 modena 7/8 thiefs soon, They should look a lot better.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

omfg these birds look insane


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

hay evan , goodluck on your project, looking forward to the pics, did your f1 modena x theif crosses fly much ? just curious .


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

dublin boy said:


> hay evan , goodluck on your project, looking forward to the pics, did your f1 modena x theif crosses fly much ? just curious .


Don't let them out, I keep a minumum number of project birds as I have too many thiefs so don't want to risk loosing them, A mate of mine Colin has some half breds that don't fly much but I think his quarterbreds do. Not like a Thief would though


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice shrimp tails you got there dublin boy!


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

johnnyksspeedshop said:


> Very nice shrimp tails you got there dublin boy!


cheers johnny , or even lobstertail , i know ye from the dookit, its brian cullen here , hows your grizzel horseman doing ? the two you bred were crackers .


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Don't let them out, I keep a minumum number of project birds as I have too many thiefs so don't want to risk loosing them, A mate of mine Colin has some half breds that don't fly much but I think his quarterbreds do. Not like a Thief would though


yeah makes sence to stock them evan ,id say once you get past the quarterbred stage they start to move, im hopeing to put indigo and reduced into mine maybe nextyear , after putting it into my racers first . it can be hard to find space for all these crosses .


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Andalusian thiefs are nice, I borrowed the one in the pic below froma mate here, was too old to breed by then but was worth a try, He used ASR to put indigo in

http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a380/pandaeye/pigeon/?action=view&current=2005_0707007.jpg


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

yeah its one of my favorite colours ,heres a indigo marchenero that i picked up ,i will be useing to produce some . the andalusions came from the same loft .


----------

